# Feeling really guilty



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Girls, I am wandering if you can give me some advice. Our gorgeous LO , a toddler has been with us 3 months and he has settled in well. He is a bit of a Mummy's boy   as I spend a lot of time with him. My difficulty is that my big 40th birthday is coming up and my friends have booked us a night away. Ill be away from 11am until 7pm the next day. My DH is actually delighted as he wants to spend more time with him. Im so worried about it and guilty. I feel very selfish and a bad Mummy. Am I over reacting??   


Mummy Noodles xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aww that's soo sweet. I don't have any advice as I've never spent a night away from lil man yet. But I have been out for full days & had to go into work for a kit day. When he's with daddy I don't worry (although he sometimes diverts from our routine grr) but when I went into work, he was with my mum for a few hours at our home (who he sees several times a week), I worried more about this.

Do you have iPad/ipjone/Skype then you could still connect with him for even bedtime song or lunchtime? Otherwise as hes with daddy then I think this is great.

Worst thing is he could get a little clingy when you are back and you may need to have a few full on days 121 to help him relax again (if he seems distressed). I think skyblu did something similar a few months in and LO was all fine.

I'm going a girls weekend in Dec (11 months since placement) and have the same worries already so I'm not sure length if time makes this feeling go away.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

I had my first night away from LO after 11months. I felt so guilty and couldn't really sleep the night before worrying about but DH was looking forward to it and had lots of nice things planned. I texted and called a lot!! But all went well and LO was v happy to see me when I returned. It also gave DH more appreciation for what I did!! 

I am sure it will be fine and only natural to feel guilty   

xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I think any mummy would feel that way, I know I would, but it's your 40th and as DH is looking after him, what could be better. My DH has looked after LO a few times on his own for a few hours and she never misses me as Daddy is just too much fun! I bet they'll have a blast and when you get home you'll wonder what you were worrying about.

Maybe you could Skype or FaceTime on the iPad/iPhone as Gertie suggested ....I suspect you'll miss him in many ways more than he will you, if you know what I mean! X


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

HI Girls, thanks for your replies. I am sure LO will be okay. I havent got an iphone but i could probably skype on a laptop - or do you think that would upset him as he couldn't see me??   granny and grandpa have assured me that they will help DH out as well. Everyone will probably be at the house...mmmm....just wish it wasnt my 40th = in more ways than one   


You know i just love our little boy so much.   


Mummy Noodles


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Mummy Noodles
Haven't got our LOs yet so cannot advise but just wanted to wish you
Happy 40th Birthday!!! 

Hope you have a great time whatever you do


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you should thoroughly enjoy yourself and don't feel guilty!

One thing re FaceTime or Skype, BB found it hard when we first used it for Nanna, Grampy and then Daddy, he didn't understand why they were there but then they went away again and got angry and upset, I wonder if you should warm LO up to the idea first? Have a few trial runs in the same house perhaps?  He's good with it  now, Grampy lives abroad so uses it lots and BB even kisses the phone!  

Have a wonderful Birthday xx


----------

